
Guide to Rustc Development - adamnemecek
https://rustc-dev-guide.rust-lang.org/
======
gwbas1c
One thing I really like about the Rust compiler is that it gives a lot of
helpful hints to compiler errors.

I'm currently trying to learn the language, and I don't feel like I'm
"Fighting the borrow checker" as many people used to complain. I suspect it's
because the compiler developers really thought through how to give useful and
helpful error messages. The messages really guide me into managing my memory
correctly!

------
est31
rustc was the first (and currently only) compiler I ever contributed to. I
think many people in the Rust community are that way. IMO the way they
introduce new people to compiler development is top notch. Yes, some
algorithms are extremely complicated, like how match statements are
translated, but for most changes, you don't need to touch these areas. A lot
of compiler engineering is "just" straightforward implementations of papers
(like rustc's float parsing bases on a paper), or even simpler, shoveling data
from one place to another, and doing that in a multi hundred kloc codebase.
It's not trivial, but certainly not magic either.

For the future I hope that some of the custom things that the compiler
requires (x.py build system, nightly RUSTC_BOOTSTRAP hack, etc) will be
reduced to the needed minimum to make it easier for people from the wider rust
community to jump into development, but they have already adjusted many things
to rust customs, like introducing Cargo.toml, linking between compiler crates
through Cargo.toml instead of just doing extern crate, gradually replacing
rustc_serialize with more standard things, etc.

------
adamnemecek
Here's the github link [https://github.com/rust-lang/rustc-dev-
guide](https://github.com/rust-lang/rustc-dev-guide)

------
monadic2
Is it just me or is the monospace text formatting really difficult to read:
dark fg over a dark bg with a dark backing color to the whole page.

~~~
earthboundkid
It has a theme picker at the top. You’re probably operating in dark mode, so
the theme picker is matching with its dark theme. Use one of the lighter
themes for better readability.

~~~
monadic2
I was not aware that was possible with browsers and I'm more than a little
disturbed. This kind of thing makes users easier to fingerprint.

~~~
conradludgate
It's just CSS with a little JS. Define your colours in some css variables, use
the variables in your styling, then update the variables based on which
selection was chosen.

Duckduckgo has themes and they're pretty privacy oriented. I don't think it
will contribute to fingerprinting. The media prefers-color-scheme browser
setting might contribute to that though, which let's you have different theme
defaults depending on browser preference

